
Ask HN: Interviewing Brian Cox in an hour. Any questions from here? - aframe
As the title suggest, interviewing Brian Cox as part of his new shows that are coming to the UK.<p>Anything that you&#x27;ve always wanted to ask Brian Cox, or indeed anyone of his ilk?
======
seycombi
Is string theory science?

Some scientists argue that “if a theory is sufficiently elegant and
explanatory, it need not be tested experimentally”. Where does prof. Cox stand
on this issue?

~~~
aframe
Added to the list!!

------
aframe
I also thought some good questions would be in the realm of human exploration.
i.e. with the ever increasing capabilities of machines to do a vast bulk of
the exploration - where do humans fit in now, and in 50years?

~~~
MiddTech
In this vein ^, what are his thoughts on Von Neumann probes?

